# Planning trip to NY question



## SizzlininIN (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok.....I'm very confused and not having much luck with google or I'm just not seeing what I want.

The confusion is this......Is Midtown and Times Square the same?  If not, what the heck is Midtown and what does it consist of?

Reason I'm trying to find out is because we want to book our hotel near Times Square so that we can be within walking distance of all the great sites.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2007)

Times Square is at West 43rd Street and Broadway.  According to a map it's around midtown but New Yorkers have a much better understanding of what midtown really means.

The good thing about NYC is that the streets and in numerical order so you can tell how many blocks away something is by doing the math, as long as you stay on the same cross street.

I'm sure you'll get a better answer soon.

You could also look at a Mapquest map to get an idea where things are.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, not a New Yorker but I love NY.   Geographically I'm would guess Times Square to be about midtown, but like Andy M. said, I'm sure you'll get some help with that question.  I wanted to suggest for you to get the all day subway pass.  I can't remember what it is called but you can get one at the subway stations.  Much cheaper if you plan on getting on and off the subways several times a day.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 27, 2007)

Times Square is in midtown.  You will be in walking distance of many things.  That is where I suggest you stay if you want to be in the middle of it all.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 27, 2007)

This may help
Map of Midtown Manhattan (Manhattan, NY, New York, US) - Aaccessmaps.com


----------



## mish (Jan 27, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Ok.....I'm very confused and not having much luck with google or I'm just not seeing what I want.
> 
> The confusion is this......Is Midtown and Times Square the same? If not, what the heck is Midtown and what does it consist of?
> 
> ...


 
Sizz, Times Square is on 42nd St. (where you see the Ball come down on New Year's Eve), on the West side. As I recall the Broadway shows are not far. The streets go numerically -- so I considered the 50's to be 'Midtown.' Numerically - downtown is the lower #s -Uptown is the higher #s. Times Square use to be a bad area (derelict movie theatres & souvenier shops), BUT - I haven't been back in awhile, & 'The City' is always changing. You would be 'centrally' located & have access to cabs, buses & the subway. Bring tennis shoes, you'll be dong a lot of walking. I mentioned Frommer's because it's right on the mark for recommendations for hotels/restaurants, etc. Some landmarks I recall to help with #s/areas of Manhattan & the subway stops:

Delancy St - Lower East side

Katz's Delicatessan - Lower East Side -E Houston St - Katz's - New York, NY ("I'll have what she's having", LOL)

Greenwich Village (West 4th St) - shops, restaurants, etc.

Chinatown: New York City Chinatown > Manhattan

34th Street - Macy's (Hi-end dept stores), etc. - shopping (Remember Miracle on 34th St?)

34th St & (Fifth Ave?) - The Empire State bldg. - Look up - you can't miss it, lol Check out the observatory hours & restrictions.

42nd St - Times Square ("Give My Regards to Broadway, remember me to Herald square...")

Radio City Music Hall - On 6th Ave. - Between 50th & 51st St.

St. Patrick's Cathedral - 50th Street and Fifth Ave, just across the street from Rockefeller Center

59th St & Columbus Circle - Use to be one of the entrances to Central Park (You can walk from the west side to the east side thru the Park - in the upper 60s-70s, or take the bus/cab). Walk to The Boathouse, past Bethesda Fountain - rent a boat & row around the Park. Take a carriage ride around CP.

The Plaza Hotel - on the corner of Fifth Ave. & Central Park South (around 58th or 59th st) (Take a walk down Fifth or Madison Aves. - away from the Park)

Rockefeller Center - around 47th-50th st.

Lincoln Center - Upper West Side, between West 62nd and 65th Streets and Columbus and Amsterdam Avenues.

72nd St - The Dakota (pic that I posted), subway stop & across the st from Central Park (Upper West side)

The Guggenheim Museum - Upper East side (88th st)? (You can get the exact address w a google, etc.)

161st St or 169th St (Where Yankee Stadium was/is?) Welcome to the Bronx LOL

125th St. - Harlem 

Depending on which train your on - the subway will go on from the Bronx to Brooklyn - Coney Island (Nathan's)

The Statue of Liberty - If you don't feel up to walking all the stairs - I think you can hook up w the Staten Island Ferry (nominal charge or free?), & see it from the water. (I walked to the top, LOL.) The desk person & brochures at the desk will give directions.

Again, haven't been back in a long time. Hope that helps somewhat, geographically. Have a great trip.

P.S. If your on the Upper West Side (near CPW & the Dakota), could you wake up my doorman. (He's probably still asleep.)


----------



## mudbug (Jan 28, 2007)

Sizz, we went up in November for the Macy's Thanksgiving parade and stayed near Times Square.  Others have given you great tips and links and I would be happy to provide any other info if you don't find it in those.

You will be within walking distance of plenty of stuff - Radio City Music Hall, Fifth Avenue, Rockefeller Center.  From our hotel (50th and Broadway) it was about a $10 cab ride down to lower Manhattan (Ground Zero).

Have a great time!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 28, 2007)

We both grew up in NYC (Brooklyn and the Bronx) and yes, Times Square is definitely in midtown.

If there are any boundaries to the place have never heard of them.

Two things youhave to do when there is eat the pizza and go to Chinatown.

There are many fantastic restaurants and shopping places, and the usual tourist attractions.  But we almost never go back but when we do it is for the pizza and Chinatown.

Anything else is a lagniappe.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 28, 2007)

> Reason I'm trying to find out is because we want to book our hotel near Times Square so that we can be within walking distance of all the great sites.


  "All" the great sites are by no means in Times Square, so it all depends upon what you mean by "great sites!"  The only one I can think of that is near Times Square is the Empire State Building... and while that is a great site for sure, so also are The Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, The Brroklyn Bridge, Gound Zero, Central Park, The Bronx Zoo, The Brooklyn Botanic Garden, the Metropolitan Museum of Art, Lincoln Center (don't miss a tour of their auditoriums, called the "Jewel Boxes"), none of which are walking distance from Times Square.

When are you planning to visit?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> "All" the great sites are by no means in Times Square, so it all depends upon what you mean by "great sites!"  The only one I can think of that is near Times Square is the Empire State Building... and while that is a great site for sure, so also are The Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, The Brroklyn Bridge, Gound Zero, Central Park, The Bronx Zoo, The Brooklyn Botanic Garden, the Metropolitan Museum of Art, Lincoln Center (don't miss a tour of their auditoriums, called the "Jewel Boxes"), none of which are walking distance from Times Square.
> 
> When are you planning to visit?



I agree, there are countless sites in the city and one person's best site can easily be eliminated from someone else's to do list.  I understand the Top of the Rock is supposed to have a spectacular view.   A boat cruise up the Hudson (or just around the city) is a great way to see everything.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 29, 2007)

It's so easy to get around in NYC.  There's always the subway and the yellow cabs, so nothing is really hard to get to.  

For quintessential NY fare, don't miss Katz Deli, the place where Meg Ryan became famous in When Harry Met Sally.  It's got the best pastrami in the world (3-inch thick pastrami wedged between bread slices)!  It's on East Houston St.  

Also I find hotdogs from any NY hotdog stand delicious!  But if you want a famous one, go to Gray's Papaya on Broadway.

Mario Batali's Babbo's is great Italian fine dining.

I don't know where you can get great pizza in NYC, but I'm sure Buckytom does!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 29, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> It's so easy to get around in NYC.  There's always the subway and the yellow cabs, so nothing is really hard to get to.
> 
> For quintessential NY fare, don't miss Katz Deli, the place where Meg Ryan became famous in When Harry Met Sally.  It's got the best pastrami in the world (3-inch thick pastrami wedged between bread slices)!  It's on East Houston St.
> 
> ...



I believe the best pizza in NYC is at Lombardi's, down in Little Italy.  It's the first pizzaria in the country.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow..........thanks everyone!  Now off to do some research and start my plans.  Mish....you really provided a lot of information I can't thank you enough I know that took some time to compile. Oh and I'll be sure to wake your doorman if I'm in the area and tell him you said hello 

Chef June.......we're pretty sure we've decided to come in April.  We were going to in May for our anniversary but decided April is better.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2007)

NYC is a very walkable city if you are into that.  

Times Sq. is very touristy and loud and has lost a lot of it's "charm" now that the big chain stores and the humongous Red Lobster has invaded ....  It's full of stuff you can find anywhere but is near the theatres.  You can walk to Lincon Center and Macy's and Koreatown and the Empire St. buliding from there pretty easily.

There are sooooo many cool places to explore in NYC away from midtown.  

Things I would recommend seeing in Manhattan:  the Village, TriBeCa, SoHo, Battery Park City, the Flatiron Building, the Brooklyn Bridge (go to the Bridge Cafe for drinks -- ok, that's not in Manhattan), the Staten Island ferry (free tour of the harbor),  upper west side and Zabars, Chinatown, Little India, Central Park ..... there are too many to list.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

Most hotels have toll free numbers-----you can always ask them how far they are from certain sites--------have fun!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 29, 2007)

Well now I'm beginning to think maybe staying in a hotel in the Times Square area isn't the best thing? 

Here are some things we for sure want to do:
Empire State Building
Statue of Liberty
Brooklyn Bridge 
Macy's
Broadway
Radio City Music Hall
Central Park
Ellis Island
Staten Island Ferry
Little Italy
Katz's Deli
Chinatown

Now if that means we stay somewhere else in New York we are more than happy to hop in a cab to go see these things.

So if you have suggestions of where else to stay then please share and tell me what they have to offer around that area as far as things to do and see.

I just want it to be a fun trip as we haven't done anything remotely like this ever


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, we are also planing trip to NY, but in August. I think my wife already made reservations for the hotel, we stayed there last year. I think we were about 72, or 73 -rd, street. It's a bit away, but lot more cheapper too. And the subway is an atraction in it self, so it was fun to go places.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2007)

> Chef June.......we're pretty sure we've decided to come in April. We were going to in May for our anniversary but decided April is better.


April is usually a lovely time to be in Manhattan!

I noticed "Little Italy" on your list of "Must See's" and I have to say you are almost certain to be disappointed.  Chinatown has all but taken over what once was Little Italy!  Arthur Avenue in the Bronx or Bensonhurst in Brooklyn will have what you're hoping to find in Little Italy.  and sadly, other than DiPalo's store (not an eat-in) I never go there anymore.  The restaurants in that area are all 2nd-rate at best, and mostly far worse.  Not saying don't go, just be forewarned!

I think the best pizza in New York (Manhattan) is Original Ray's, and it's nothing more than a stand where you buy slices!  John's Pizzaria in the village (I think Bleecker Street) has very authentic New York Style pizza, and Patsy's in Brooklyn, also.

Patsy's Restaurant on West 56th is a great place to experience the old-timey New York Italian dining experience, imo.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2007)

I totally agree about "Little Italy" being disappointing, but if you are going to Chinatown, you might as well hop over Canal Street -- although I would suggest traveling south and walking past the courthouses over to Battery Park City or Battery Park or east to the bridge or the South Street Seaport.  I probably wouldn't make a special trip there.

I was up to Arthur Avenue a few weeks ago and IMO it's not all that enchanting either.  I did score some excellent Pecorino Romano for about $4. 

A fun foodie thing might be to take the subway to Brighton Beach and see all the Russian stores and restaurants and then walk down the boardwalk to Coney Island.  It's a fun and scenic little journey.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 29, 2007)

You guys are awesome. You should see my list of pros and cons and places and so on...... this is going to be such a fun trip for us. Not psyched on the whole flying thing but it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Sizz, you _cannnot_ not visit the Metropolitan Museum of Art!  The collection of old-world art and historical relics is simply mind-blowing. It's already right by Central Park anyway. You'll have to reserve at least half a day for this though, better if a whole day.  Then if you have more time, the Museum of Modern Art (MOMA) as well!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 30, 2007)

Got it down Chops.....thanks for the recommendation I know I'll love it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 30, 2007)

sizz, sorry i haven't gotten back to you on this sooner. i'll pm you the names of a few hotels this afternoon. i'll also give you my work # in case you want a tour of cbs or the letterman studios. if you know the dates, i'll look into tickets for the show, too.

i just glanced over everyone's posts (way to go mish!), so i hope i'm not just repeating anything. i think you'll want to stay in the in the theater district of midtown, roughly in the 40's on the west side, near broadway or 8th ave..

btw, as stated before, little italy is kinda hard to find. it's been overrun by chinatown. but grand and mott streets north of canal still has a small section, and there are a few decent restaurants left. nothing great, and it's a little overpriced, but it's something to do.

ok, well, i have to go warn the city that you're coming...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 30, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sizz, sorry i haven't gotten back to you on this sooner. i'll pm you the names of a few hotels this afternoon. i'll also give you my work # in case you want a tour of cbs or the letterman studios. if you know the dates, i'll look into tickets for the show, too.
> 
> i just glanced over everyone's posts (way to go mish!), so i hope i'm not just repeating anything. i think you'll want to stay in the in the theater district of midtown, roughly in the 40's on the west side, near broadway or 8th ave..
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Buck!  Yes you better warn that city........I'm going to take your city by storm and by the time I'm done they'll have my photo plasted on billboards  .......and I'll plead the 5th....


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2007)

Sizz.....  I'm going to be in Chicago from the 6th to the 15th of April, but if I'm in town while you're here, I'd be glad to meet you for dinner at my favorite little village spot (Spanish) that always pleases and doesn't break the bank....    let me know!


----------



## RMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Haven't been in a long while but isn't Ferraro's still in little Italy? on Grand, I believe.  If it's there they have Great Italian Pastry!
And please tell me Vincent's isn't gone.  Love their shrimp and hot sauce.  I know they were selling the sauce in jars but it doesn't even come close to having it there.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2007)

Ferrara's is still there, as far as I know.  Was this summer.

Ferrara's is a good reason to go to Little Italy, for sure.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Ferrara's is still there, as far as I know. Was this summer.
> 
> Ferrara's is a good reason to go to Little Italy, for sure.


Ferrara's is "good," imo, but _FAR_ better are both Veniero's on East 11th Street and Bruno Bakery on LaGuardia and Bleecker have better Italian pastries.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2007)

I just like the _look_ of Ferrara's.

It reminds me of Italy.  Specifically a place in Milan near the Galleria Vittorio Emanuele.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 30, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Sizz..... I'm going to be in Chicago from the 6th to the 15th of April, but if I'm in town while you're here, I'd be glad to meet you for dinner at my favorite little village spot (Spanish) that always pleases and doesn't break the bank....  let me know!


 
Sounds great Chef......I'll let you know when we narrow the days down ... which will be in the next month.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 30, 2007)

The street festivals usually start up again by that time, too!  Usually, a couple of blocks will be closed off to vehicular traffic and vendors of all kinds set up for business.   Great street food, great bargins (some garbage, but you have to have a sharp eye) and a great way to people watch!

Start checking out Time Out New York a couple of weeks before you get here so you'll have an idea of what is happening, especially during the week of your visit.  When you get here, pick up a copy at any newsstand.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Ferrara's is still there, as far as I know. Was this summer.
> 
> Ferrara's is a good reason to go to Little Italy, for sure.


 
Jenny and RMS.........is the Ferrara's your talking about actually called LaBella Ferrera's?  I put in just Ferrera's and it took me to an italian resturant in New Jersey but I see an LaBella Ferrara's on Mulberry St.

Thanks so much everyone I'm getting all the fine details all mapped out.....I'm so excited.


----------



## RMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Sizz,
This is the site for it.
Cheesecake, Wedding cake, Italian cookies, pastries, desserts. Ferrara Cafe, New York. Shipping nationwide.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Sizz,
> This is the site for it.
> Cheesecake, Wedding cake, Italian cookies, pastries, desserts. Ferrara Cafe, New York. Shipping nationwide.


 
So its more of a pastry place then?  I was thinking it served entrees. Where should I go for great affordable Italian entrees (lunch or dinner)?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 4, 2007)

See Jersey boys if you can get tickets

Frick Museum - located on Central Park. It's a mansion from the heyday of the big time financiers and it has a great art collection. Not as overwhelming as the others. 

Ellis Island - 1/2 day
Harbor Cruise - do this early on your trip, gives you a good overview of Manhattan, they had a really good guy doing the talkiing too. 

NY Public Library

Dean & Deluca in SOHO - fabulous gourmet store don't miss it

Rue 57 - eat lunch there, great food & atmosphere - around the corner from the Plaza (which by the way is closed right now) 

Union Square Cafe - eat at the bar
Chez Josephine - fabulous food - go after or before theater
Shop at Bloomingdale's
window shop at Bergdorf-Goodman & Tiffany's
St. Patrick's Catheredral - near Waldorf Astoria

Have a martini at the Rainbow room

We are going in late March. I was just there in November and can't get enough of it. We will be staying near Central Park


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Barbara.  Do you mind me asking where you have stayed and will be staying?

Looks like we'll be going sometime during the week of March 18th.......narrowing it down and so far its leaning towards the 18th to the 21st.  

Is Jersey Boys on Broadway?  I want to see The Producers but need to recheck to see if its still playing.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 4, 2007)

We have stayed at the Hyatt (Grand Terminal), Waldorf Astoria, The Plaza (closed for renovation) they will open in a year or so with not many rooms they will be condos now a shame I think. The Peninsula - fabulous location and hotel, but pricey. The W is another my daughter stayed there - there's more than one in NY I think one is where you are talking about staying. 

Jersey boys is on Broadway - the story of the group The Four Seasons, right out of my era.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 4, 2007)

Avenue Q is also a good play to go to


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

Barbara said:
			
		

> We have stayed at the Hyatt (Grand Terminal), Waldorf Astoria, The Plaza (closed for renovation) they will open in a year or so with not many rooms they will be condos now a shame I think. The Peninsula - fabulous location and hotel, but pricey. The W is another my daughter stayed there - there's more than one in NY I think one is where you are talking about staying.
> 
> *Jersey boys is on Broadway - the story of the group The Four Seasons, right out of my era.*




*I'm sure I'd like that one.  I'm going to go look at it now online.  *

*Thanks for the advice abj I'll look online at that one too.*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell me about South Street Seaport.  Anything in particular you recommend here?


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 4, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> So its more of a pastry place then?  I was thinking it served entrees. Where should I go for great affordable Italian entrees (lunch or dinner)?



Go down to Little Italy and walk along Mulberry and Mott and stop at any of them that tickle your fancy.  They will have menus posted outside and possibly outside seating if the weather is nice.  All are fun and extremely affordable.

Definetely walk over to Ferraras for pastry and torrone when you are done.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 4, 2007)

South Street Seaport has dining and shopping.  You can catch entertainment there on certain days.  My boyfriend and I use to go grap lunch there and eat on one of the lounge chairs overlooking the water on his lunch break.  There is also a museum there.  This website will give you further information. South Street Seaport Museum  It is a very short walk from Wall Street.  There is a place called Backyard Chicken on Pearl (if I remember right), we use to grab a roasted chicken with sides and then walk a few blocks to the water and eat there.  I'm not sure if visiting to NY that would be one of the top places on my list of things to do, but when I was living there it was one of my favorite places to go and hang out.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 4, 2007)

*Lower East Side and Times Square Area*

Thanks for the advice/tips Vera and abj.....it really is helping me a great deal.

Besides Katz's what else is on the lower east side of things you would recommend to see or do?

We want to experience the night life too. We don't want something extremely crowded. We're pretty open to music. Something we can get up and slow dance to and some fast dancing mixed in. Is that possible on a Sunday through Tuesday trip?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2007)

Lower East Side -- Russ and Daughters (foodie shop, lots of smoked fish)
The Pickle Guy, the Tenament Museum.

IMO the lower east side is fascinating, but may not be th ebest destination spot for a first trip to NYC. IMO better to include it on a walking tour of lower Manahattan (along with the East Village, the Village, SoHo, perhaps ).

South Street Seaport is a mall-kinda thing like Faneuil Hall in Boston and the Inner Harbor in Baltimore. Also more of something you might want to include as part of a walking tour but maybe not as a destination spot.

It's a pretty easy walk from Little Italy/Chinatown, through TriBeCa to WTC, past City Hall and the courthouses where they film Law and Order. Lots of very cool architecture. After you have walked around the WTC site, you can tour the World Financial center and the Esplanade and/or go shopping at Century 21.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Jenny!  I'm just trying to plan out things to do in each area.  I think most of our time will be spent in the midtown area but I still want to venture out to other areas too.  I thought one day we could head to the upper and another the lower.....so thus trying to see what all to do in these areas.


----------



## mish (Mar 21, 2007)

Sizz, are you in a New York State of Mind yet? How are your plans going?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

Unfort., the trip is on hold.  At first we spent a portion of the money on our newest additon Max and decided that he was worth more than the trip..... well then we thought no way we're going.  Well now its on hold again because I start a new job in a few weeks and it'll be 30 + days of orientation.  I have a one year grace period where I can't miss any days or else they can let me go.....after that it takes pretty much an act of congress to get rid of ya  .

We are going.....just don't know when yet.  All the information everyone supplied me is safely tucked away and waiting for me to unlease it...... I have my itenerary all laid out so hopefully all that will still be able to fall into place and the place we were going to stay is still up and running and the prices still very reasonable for the area.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 21, 2007)

Siz,  This thread was like reading a good book, couldn't wait till you got back to hear about your trip!  What a let down, poopy-doo .  Now I can't wait until you tell us you are going again - lol -  Great thread I was all excited for you !!  Till next time !!   Barb


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to my world............  .  I should learn not to get too excited about anything until it actually happens. It'll happen still but this time I'll keep it on the low keel till I actually return  .  Who's to say maybe my nurse manager will be a dear and let me have a several days off in a row and DH and I can just go for a 2 day trip....I just know I'll need at least 4 days in a row off to be able to do this though is the thing.

Well one good thing is that anyone planning a trip will have loads of information and they can add their adventure, tips, etc.... to this thread.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 21, 2007)

Siz:  I'm so sorry you're not making the trip!  I was looking forward to meeting you!    Ah well, all things in time. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## RMS (Mar 21, 2007)

It'll happen!


----------

